# Holst Milk Test results -- Need experienced input ASAP please



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

One on the left is the sample, the one on the right is the control. I have not Googled what the results should look like, but I don't think it takes a rocket surgeon to interpret these results.

For those of you who have done this test, do you concur they are positive? My plan is to burn them tonight, I can't risk further spread of this.

Another question. Would running Terramycin or Tylan PREVENT my other hives from getting it, or does it just cover up the symptoms? I have never medicated for anything and have always been opposed to doing so, but that's easier to say when you aren't faced with the realism of possibly losing your entire apiary....


----------



## BDT123 (Dec 31, 2016)

Can't say for sure, Brad, but that looks exactly like Randy Oliver described it in a NY BeeWellness Youtube video. In fact, that could be a poster for the Holst Milk Test. 
So sorry, man. 
Brian


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks Brian. It sucks, there's nothing else I can say. I'm not the first beekeeper to get it and won't be the last. It has definitely changed my plans for the season, I'm still not sure what to do. I'm trying to build hive numbers and plan to continue and do that. I had 2 hives that were dead outs from this past winter that are going to get burned tonight as well. Boxes and comb are not worth the risk to me. This has definitely changed my perpective on how tidy to keep my bee yard. I have never kept it a mess, but have never worried about a dead out getting robbed out. That has all changed now. I can't control what happens when the bee fly over the pasture fence but I can control what I can control.

Maybe I'll be fortunate enough to have a good swarm trapping season.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, positive.

Can not answer your other question on preventing afb in non infected hives with Terramycin or Tylan as I have not used antibiotics on my bees.

AFB sucks. Hang in there.


----------



## capitalbeesupply (Jul 28, 2013)

clyderoad said:


> Yes, positive.
> 
> Can not answer your other question on preventing afb in non infected hives with Terramycin or Tylan as I have not used antibiotics on my bees.
> 
> AFB sucks. Hang in there.


My understanding from discussions with one of our former bee inspectors has been that antibiotics will not prevent AFB from infecting non-infected hives, that it will only suppress it....once you stop using the antibiotics the AFB will manifest itself......am interested to hear other's experiences on this as its a bad deal to see...


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Brad
I am sorry for you but also thank you for posting the pictures. I wish it was not so that I might learn from your misfortune but thank you for being willing enough to share so that learning might happen. I hope you have a great swarm season.
gww


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

gww said:


> Brad
> I am sorry for you but also thank you for posting the pictures. I wish it was not so that I might learn from your misfortune but thank you for being willing enough to share so that learning might happen. I hope you have a great swarm season.
> gww


Thanks. That's exactly why I post stuff like this. Some folks would try to hide it or cover it up, but the facts are if you own a beehive, you're at risk of getting AFB. In lieu of proper laboratory equipment a pack of powdered milk, some warm bottled water and a couple test tubes can apparently confirm what is already expected. I will also post pictures of the infected frame and post pictures of the next frame over that has a solid pattern of capped brood with no signs at all. I could wait a few weeks until a lab, somewhere confirms this, or I can grab the bull by the horns and play the hand I'm dealt. 

I'm not big on covering up, or procrastinating. Yes, 3 hives of bees is an expensive loss for a backyard beek who is working on becoming a sideliner, but it's a smaller loss than 10 more hives that could be infected waiting on lab confirmation.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Brad
You got to play the best hand you can with the cards that are delt. Losing three hurts. I am sure of this. In the end you gotta do what you gotta do, Of course you don't have to go to the extra work and take pictures and such that might help others. That is just a kindness so others may play thier cards well. 
Thanks
gww


----------



## BDT123 (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes, Brad, I should have said thank you for your selfless sharing. I feel your pain and what you are going through. It is the stuff of nightmares for us newbees. I also hope you have a great swarm catching season, and that the rest of your hives stay clean. 
You have earned some serious chops sharing this with us.
All the best,
Brian


----------



## QueenlessDrone (Nov 30, 2015)

Got a question on the subject. How does AFB start? I know bees from other hives that are infected carry spores to other hives with robbing and drones carry it cause they are lazy travelers looking for a quick honey buzz fill up at another hive. Other than that how does AFB come to be? I mean if you don't have AFB in a 200 mile range including feral bees and then you get it all of a sudden how?


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Very sorry for you, Brad. AFB is the pits.

I'm doing everything possible to avoid it. Hygiene is the key.
I clean the hive tool between each hive
I " burn" the tool after each inspection
The brush is washed free off honey and propolis after each hive
I never expose honey freely to bees ( often suggested on beesource)
I take the frames out of a hive, extract the honey and return the frames to the same hive...

and on and on...
all basic stuff to minimise the spread of AFB


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Frame 6 from my biggest hive. Looks good at first glance. Maybe a sunken cell or two in the middle but nothing to worry about, right?



Frame 7, from same hive. 


You saw the Holst test results above and here's the final outcome. I sure hope and pray (I did that right there in front of the fire) that these are the last 2 that I have to burn. I went ahead and burned some dead out equipment because there was a suspect frame of spotty dead brood in one of them.


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

k: Oh my...! That REALLY Sucks! :doh:

I wish I could help but I am not sure what to do at this point. Was that all of your bees in that burn pile?

Have to head to work.

So sorry to see that but it would be very necessary I believe.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

westtnbeekeeper said:


> Was that all of your bees in that burn pile?


No. Hopefully the others will be okay.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

To those of you who have either commented here on this thread, or sent me a PM thanking me for posting this and posting pictures of it, THANK YOU for giving me that much needed feedback. It has helped me to deal with this loss of something I've put so much time and money in.

I am an open book. When i screw up, I post it about it. When a disease that I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy hits my beeyard, I post it. I want people to learn from my mistakes, or my misfortunes. IMO there are too many people on here, and all internet forums, regardless of the subject matter, who are attempting to attain "expert" status and like to puff up their ego by sounding important. I just want to share knowledge, good and bad. It helps me learn and I know it helps others learn. 

I do make posts, perhaps with too much bravado, when I consider myself to be right about something, and I do that for the same reasons.

I don't know what will come of this AFB. I surely hope and pray it's over. If it is, you likely won't hear any more about it. If it's not, I'll post updates.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry, Brad.  Unfortunately, it seems like AFB is having a little kick up now. Hopefully that's just my perception and not reality. They just found 40 deeps worth of comb infected not to far from here.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks JW. There's no telling how long it will be before prophylactic treatment beeks run out of antibiotics so I figure this problem could just string out for a long time.

IMO, once people have to stop treating, the problem will be bad for a few years then get much better. Destroying all the contaminated equipment around the area is the only way, IMO to stop this.


----------

